# choosing a good fan case



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

hello
when i first build my system i made sure to get a good fans for the case and after looking arround i found that "noctua" was the best as i know 
so i got 4 noctua "nf-p12" as i know we should be looking on the airflow, speed and noise but never had idea about the "airpressure" and just now i was looking on coolermater website and i found the following fan 
it's called (R4-L2R-20CR-GP) 
so my question is 
noctua fan cost me 30$ each cooler master fan it's new and it will cost no more than 15$

Specifications for noctua that im using 
Airflow 92,3 m³/h or 54.33 CFM
Rotational Speed 1300 RPM 
Static Pressure 1,68 mmH2O

cooler master specs
Airflow 152.91 m³/h or 90CFM
Speed 2000 RPM
Air Pressure 3.04 mm H2O

both of them 12*12*2.5 cm and silent and as i know that Coolermaster got better airflow then Noctua in the above fans now with the airpressure, wich is better? as i have no idea how it works; less airpressure is better or more airpressure? all fans will be used to take out the hot air.
10x in advance


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Im not sure that I can answer your question as to whether the different air pressure and or vacumn created by the fan will be a factor in their ability to cool. I would think that it would depend on the overall ability of the case to breathe as to what pressure could build.
I have always been of the opinion that more airflow is better. In your last sentence you state that all fans will face outward. You will need at least one to blow air in or you will greatly reduce the ability to exchange all of the air inside of the case.

I have been using some of these fans for the last few years with nothing but love for them.
The 2 things I like the best are the ability to change the fan speed when I want and the fact that the adjustments are quality.
Ive seen many other fans that when you turn the knob and nothing happens.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010110573 50002031&name=Silverstone

EDIT: I missed that you are in AU but I think a quick search will find these fans in your area.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Let me throw another contender in the mix. I use only the Antec Tri-Cool fans in my cases. They are very quiet, have a 3 speed switch so you can set them to meet your needs (low, med, high) and you can get them with LED lights in them. I just don't buy anything else anymore than these and they are reasonably priced.

Case Cooling:

Suggested Fan Placement and Cooling

CPU/Heatsink fan blowing down on heatsink

Fan in front of case pulling in cool air

Fan in rear of case pulling hot air out of the case and blowing out the back

Fan on top pulling warm air out of the case (heat rises)

Most instances, side case fans pulling cool air into the case with the exception of any very near the top of the case to take advantage of the hot air rises scenario.

Smooth air flow front to back in case​
Other Considerations:

Move ribbon cables out of the air flow area if possible

Suggest round IDE cables for best air flow​
Post back with questions/concerns.


----------

